# Panasonic CGR18650E Batteries



## John

Hi everyone. Was hoping to get some advice about these batteries. I have 12 of them, from what I read they are classified as "High Drain" but i cant seem to find out just how high. I got them from two IBM laptop battery packs which are brand new, unused. I stripped the packs and tested them, they're all at 3.8v. Can they be used in my regulated mods?

Here's a datasheet, but I cant really decipher anything on it. Please offer some input if you can!

http://www.houseofbatteries.com/documents/CGR18650E.pdf

Thank you
John


----------



## Derick

John said:


> Hi everyone. Was hoping to get some advice about these batteries. I have 12 of them, from what I read they are classified as "High Drain" but i cant seem to find out just how high. I got them from two IBM laptop battery packs which are brand new, unused. I stripped the packs and tested them, they're all at 3.8v. Can they be used in my regulated mods?
> 
> Here's a datasheet, but I cant really decipher anything on it. Please offer some input if you can!
> 
> http://www.houseofbatteries.com/documents/CGR18650E.pdf
> 
> Thank you
> John



From the datasheet you can see they tested it at 4900mA - ie, 4.9 Amps, and the voltage dropped drastically, so although it could do 4.9A, it won't do it for very long - certainly not 'high drain' in my book

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Derick

They would probably be fine in a regulated device that cant do more than 10-15W (most of them have a 5A limit in any case) but even then I would keep a close eye on temperature.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## John

Thank you @Derick I think I'll give these ones a miss then  getting impatient waiting for my batteries from China haha. I keep getting caught with a flat battery at the worst of times


----------



## Derick

John said:


> Thank you @Derick I think I'll give these ones a miss then  getting impatient waiting for my batteries from China haha. I keep getting caught with a flat battery at the worst of times


There was a CGR18650 (without the E) that was the stock standard vaping battery for a long time - when the most you could get out of a device was 15W - that one was rated 10A
http://www.tasteyourjuice.com/wordpress/panasonic-cgr-18650-3-7v-2250mah/

Reactions: Like 1


----------

